# Furniture Disposal



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm due to move apartments soon and have some furniture that doesn't go with new place so I'm looking to not include it in the move. Does anyone have any contacts that may want the furniture? (Please note mods, this is not a request to sell it through here). 

I've put them on Dubizzle and am now getting annoyed with the 'best price' cowboys. Been in a used furniture store (this would be my preferred option as they will be able to come and collect items and I won't have to do anything). Not got a response from them yet though as I had to mail them pictures. Anyone any have any ideas of furniture stores like that will collect?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Take my junk (charity), The Auction House Dubai and https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cash-Converters-Dubai/481187955241837


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

There is a company taking your stuff, and will wiretransfer you once sold, or even pay on the spot.

I heard it over the radio, and cleraly my brain cells are not working or name was not catchy

The easiest way, put flyer near your apt, people love the less distance to travel, and advertise for cheap

I got stuff sold in 2 days in this method, dubbizle and gulfnews are full of time wasters


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Have you tried Cash Converters Dubai | Convert Your Thinking ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Cash converters are good, or use the classifieds on here. supermarket. The more people use them the more traffic they'll get. There are likely to be noticeboards by your local supermarket and they can be good.

Dubizzle must be somewhere in Dante's vision of hell...


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, some really good options. Just what I was looking for!


----------

